
Show HN: We Build Landing Pages - jessehorne
Introducing my latest project, We Build Landing Pages.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;theredbit.github.io&#x2F;webuildlandingpages&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;theredbit.github.io&#x2F;webuildlandingpages&#x2F;</a><p>Excuse the blatant infancy of the project but I take &#x27;releasing early and often&#x27; pretty seriously. The goals of this project are to...<p>1. Build a solid network of clients who need landing pages while learning how to run a business and to help earn funds to survive while I search for a job. Long story, I&#x27;m in a rough spot and I&#x27;m trying to get on my feet.<p>2. Build and release open-source tools and foster the growth of a community based on this work to help developers write landing pages that rock.<p>I would be thrilled to have feedback of any kind at all. Feel free to check us out and if you know someone looking for a landing page for any purpose, suggest that they get in touch! We&#x27;re not claiming to be the best. We&#x27;re looking for easier clients at the moment. As we progress and learn on this journey, our value to clients will go up. Persistence and patience is the key.<p>Things will be changing and growing a bit, so stay tuned! I appreciate your time.
======
bidkat
Your landing page text doesn't fit on an iPhone 6. It gets cut off after 'We
make landing pages that do'.

~~~
saintPirelli
Can't be.

> Fully Responsive

> Your landing page will look great on any device, no matter the size!

